# Dogs and their kitties.. so cute



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I just found an old picture of my dog Duke and his kitten. Duke showed up as a stray several years ago. He was running the neighborhood for a couple weeks before we decided to keep him. The day after we decided he was staying, he shows up with his food bowl that the neighbors had been feeding him out of and a kitten. The little kitten was only about 6-8 weeks old and followed Duke everywhere. They ate together, slept together, and played together. The kitten thought Dukes tail was his own personal toy lol. the strangest part of Duke loving this kitten so much was that the only reason we had thought we couldnt keep Duke was because he chased our cats. He's been a cat lover ever since he brought home little Jag. I didn't realize I had any pictures of the 2 of them until today but here is one taken a few months after Jag and Duke showed up











thought I'd add a few other pictures of dogs and their kittens, this one is one of my relatives dog and his kitten:










And then this one isnt quite as cute, but my cat, Sophie, just loves my dog, Boomer, but Boomer pretends he doesn't like her much. I caught the two of them napping on the porch one day, but Sophie started to get up when I took the pic










Anyone else have cute pics of dogs and kittens?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Butch isn't much bigger than Mort, but Mort is about 4 months old here and Butch is 1.5 yrs.









Here's a video of them playing together. It's one of my favorites! 


Thanks for posting this thread.


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's Bailey - aussie - she was about 6 months old in this pic she's 5 now and Oreo - cat...










Playing hide and seek....










Elvis-cockapoo and Jazz...










Bella-rescue mutt and Jazz....


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Kit and Betty just played together for a few hours. They both enjoyed each other, but neither really knew whether to be aggressive or fearful.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Benji and Lorelei.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Jack loves his kitties.

This was Jack's first kittie, Friskey was born at our house when Jack was 6 months old, We lost him two and a half years ago at the age of 12. These two were best buds when they were younger. This picture is about 10 years old.









We got Butch two years ago when he was dropped off at our house by a family friend.
Butch wrestles with Hawk and Kechara but he prefers to cuddle with Jack.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

I absolutely love this picture.










Buck, Jake,and the kitty is Ruby. She's an honorary dog, practically


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't have any doggies and kittens moments but I'm really loving this thread! Thanks for starting it!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Aww... So cute!!! 

Thought I would add my pictures here too!!!!!!









Harleigh and "Porter" (now renamed "Morris by his new family!)... We found Porter under our house a few months ago, he was a TINY 4 week old kitten that was SO skinny and full of worms. I nursed him back to health and then the Vet found him a new family... He is doing great there now!!

The next ones are of Harleigh and Phoebe.. It was hard to choose which ones to pick, but whatever..


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

This is them in fight mode.. LOL!


























And one more sweet one, I guess


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

ive posted this before but its my favorite of the both of them.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

This thread flies in the face of those who say cats and dogs cannot get along. I have had various groupings of dogs/cats and they always got along. That's not to say that one cat in particular ruled the house...he sat in the doorway of the middle bedroom. The dogs had to walk past him now matter where they wanted to go....into my bedroom or out to the living room. He never hurt them but they were wary of him....he liked to swipe at them just for the heck of it! 

I especially like it when the cat is a kitten and the dog is 10x its size!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

This is Jhazmyn getting groomed by Squishie!!










And this was Jhazmyn being "mommy" to the kitties!!


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I loved all these!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Aren't pits supposed to eat cats! In the first pic I couldn't figure out where the dog's head was...I haven't had enough coffee yet this a.m.!!!!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Aren't pits supposed to eat cats! In the first pic I couldn't figure out where the dog's head was...I haven't had enough coffee yet this a.m.!!!!


Are you talking about Jhazmyn?? If so, she is an American Bulldog!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Aren't pits supposed to eat cats! In the first pic I couldn't figure out where the dog's head was...I haven't had enough coffee yet this a.m.!!!!


naw..pits worm their way under the covers so imperious kitty overlords can use them as couches without getting dogstink on them.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hallie at 7 months with daisy :









"Help me get away from that DOG!!"-








Peanut has better experience with cats-









Our cats eat dogs-


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for making this thread. I always love pictures of dogs and cats loving each other.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I cant get any cute sleeping pics of my dog and cat...Maggie is too obsessed with Max. Max used to be an indoor outdoor cat until we moved in Sept and he hated Maggie, used to attack her and hiss at her. Then we moved into this house and he became an indoor cat...and they became best friends.

















And this is the crazyness that happens all day long...but usually with some good chasing going on LOL


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a great picture:



RBark said:


>


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

SupaSweet777 said:


> Are you talking about Jhazmyn?? If so, she is an American Bulldog!!


Well then she would just smoosh them!

Mort and Butch used to play all the time but at about 3 Mort turned into a fuddy duddy and he rarely plays with either of them anymore.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Well then she would just smoosh them!
> 
> Mort and Butch used to play all the time but at about 3 Mort turned into a fuddy duddy and he rarely plays with either of them anymore.


And she does too!! She forgets she is 85lbs and tries to lay on them at times.....LOL

She is also friendly to guinea pigs also. She was very protective of our last guinea pig and would chase the cats if they tried to bat at them. She's such a silly dog!!

I forgot I had these!! 

This was Jhazmyn as a puppy in the guinea pig cage playing with them. Yes.....she was in it. She opened the top by herself and just climbed in. She was being really quiet so I decided to check up on her and this is what I found!!



















Watching her babies



















Sorry the pictures suck.....they were from my phone!!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I love all the pictures everyone posted! I went on winter break right after I made this thread, so I just now got a chance to look at them. I took a few more pictures of Duke with one of our cats snuggled on the couch this winter. 



















Getting squashed by giant dog head


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

This is probably the closest my four year old Cat Bam's ever gonn get to a dog LOL.









Ville and Kowalski share everything...









Including toys! 









And Beds...


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

JC really loves kitties. This is my (well I say my but I'm pretty sure this is JC's cat lol) newest kitty Spock. He and Spock play allllll day. When I crate JC. Spock sits on top and they play together through the bars.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## RangerMom (Aug 3, 2009)

My two are still trying to figure out how to be together. The cat was fine while the dog was smaller than she is but he grew very quickly. Now the cat keeps initiating play but then getting scared when she remembers that he is bigger and tougher than she is! Luckily, he doesn't actually get rough with her, but he really wants to play and she is just a tease.


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wish I could contribute. Our cats bully the pup around so much.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww, I love dog and cat pictures! I have a papillon (Crystal) and a couple of orange tabby sisters (Lily and Fynne). Here they are when the cats were babies:










And more recently:










Crystal and Lily, just five days after I adopted the kittens:



















Crystal is excellent with cats. We often have strange cats approach us while we're out walking; they must realize she's not a threat at all. She's always so confused when they try to headbutt her!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Those pictures are precious! I love your matching orange tabbys (I have a thing for orange tabbys lol)! My orange tabby passed away last year, and he was the greatest cat I've ever had. your pap is beautiful as well


----------



## Badgersmom (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures everyone! I have a few too...

"I love you my darling" Badger the chihuahua and Oscar the cat:









Sunning ourselves









bunk beds!









Maggie and Oscar


----------



## Badgersmom (Feb 3, 2010)

Sasha after Oscar hypnotized her and told her "you must lay on your back and have glowy eyessssss"









Maggie, Alice and Peapod:









Widdle Alice and Sasha awwwww!









Kinda creepy lol!


----------

